# I think pokemon influenced my life because....



## wartomods (Dec 25, 2010)

Now i realise the anime was so great, they were basicly hobos going from town to town in the pokemon world.


----------



## ChikhaiBardo (Dec 25, 2010)

This thread is quite excellent and the truth behind the aforementioned statement is to not be overlooked.


----------



## MrD (Dec 25, 2010)

speciesist's


----------



## Eden (Dec 27, 2010)

So what does that make Officer Jenny?


----------



## Cobo (Dec 27, 2010)

Your lucky, my favorite kids show was transformers but i can't be a robot car. yet.


----------



## Pheonix (Dec 27, 2010)

maybe I'm a product of my cartoons too. I grew up watching all the old racist Looney Toons that stereotyped everyone. and now I watch Simpsons, Family Guy, South Park and Futurama and they talk shit and poke fun of everyone too.


----------



## Cardboard (Dec 27, 2010)

not to mention so many hobos having a habit of hoarding animals, keeping them in tiny confined cages, and only letting them out to fight to the death!
my back pack is actually full of squirrels inside of those little plastic easter eggs. You have to fold them just right to get them in there, but when you throw them at something, they come out fighting like hell.


----------



## wartomods (Dec 31, 2010)

ahhh, you sarcasm hurts me.


----------



## cheeses (Jan 4, 2011)

i herd if you dehydrate them there more compact too


----------



## Spacegrrl (Jan 7, 2011)

I think pokemon is the reason a lot of people have such weird ideas about evolution, even if they believe in it. 'cause in the anime, they "evolve" by just randomly mutating into a completely different thing, which is totally not how it works. I have to admit that's what I used to think...


----------



## Garrnutz (Jan 19, 2011)

the traveling kids are the pokamon, Just add sherry n whiskey. or si that dragon ball z.....


----------



## cheeses (Mar 16, 2011)

swishkey is grose.


----------



## trystero (Mar 16, 2011)

i think pokemon influenced them too...


----------



## JungleBoots (Mar 16, 2011)

I lul hard 

Thats it im making a pokemanz back patch. 

Punx as fuck.


----------



## MrD (Mar 16, 2011)

trystero said:


>




That is the coolest thing I have ever seen...


----------



## sons of vipers (Apr 8, 2011)

hahahah! great thread, and so true...


----------

